# sphag and bag or electric propagater?



## Wahaj (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya,

I have a small fairrieanum seedling and a small division of what I believe may be a hybrid of appletonianum (will have to double check the label).

They're both in bark/charcoal/perlite, 75% humidity, around 18-20 celcius temps.

They're both tiny and looking ill....they don't look happy and a couple of the lower leaves have dropped, considering they don't have many leaves of start with, and I can't see the start of new growth either.

So I was thinking of giving them the sphag and bag treatment for a bit to see if I can kick start them into better health a bit....I also have an electric propagater....It's big enough to pop both the plants in there with their pots.....do you think that's a better option?

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

Besides warmth, does the electric thingamajig provide moisture and the beneficial effects of sphagnum?


----------



## Wahaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh no most certainly not. But I was thinking line the bottom of the tray with damp sphagnum, put the pots in the middle of the tray and put the lid on and open the vents half way. So moisture will definately be high and it'll have warmth.

OR does the sphagnum need to be in contact with the roots? In which case I can take them out of the pots and place the roots on the damp sphagnum as above.

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

I think sphag-n-bag works because the root-hairs can wick moisture from the sphag. I would worry about broiling your plant w/ too much warm moisture.


----------



## Wahaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Okey dokey then Eric I'll put the propagater away.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ray (Aug 9, 2008)

My understanding of sphag-n-bag is different, and makes me think that the contact with the moss is to be generally avoided, or at the least is not necessary.

When transplanting or attempting to revive a plant, we are trying to allow it to recover from an ailment, and to become accustomed to - and in some cases, adapted to - it's environment. The natural processes within the plant will accomplish that *IF* allowed to, but desiccation is a very strong weakening force.

The idea behind sphag-n-bag is to provide a saturated-air environment, so the desiccation is avoided, removing that huge stress from the plant so it can "do its thing".


----------

